
Delta functions [pdf] - lisper
http://www.cchem.berkeley.edu/chem120a/extra/delta_functions.pdf
======
wfunction
Why is this on the front page? What's significant about it?

~~~
pkaye
Not sure why this is on the front page either though in my college engineering
coursework, we did use these function to write out piece-wise continuous
functions. These function might be the input signal to an electrical circuit
or the load distribution on a building beam we were analyzing.

For example, using a heaviside function, you could analyze what happens to a
power supply when the switch is turned on at time t=0.

Somewhat niche knowledge as I haven't really used it in the last 10-20 years
but it was interesting to learn.

~~~
wfunction
Sorry, I wasn't asking what's interesting about delta functions -- I've used
them as well. I was asking about the document and what's significant about it,
since it seems quite incomplete (?) and hardly goes into any depth (or breadth
for that matter)... there are lots better ones out there so I'm confused why
anyone posted this.

------
williamscales
Here's some interesting reading about a more rigorous treatment of the Dirac
delta:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirac_delta_function#As_a_di...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirac_delta_function#As_a_distribution)

------
gaur
Figure 1: oof. Vector graphics are your friend.

